# Fire HDX 4.5.5 is available!



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?nodeId=201596890

- Bill


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

For those that don't like to wait for an automatic update, like me, 4.5.5 is now available for download:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_software?nodeId=200529680

- Bill


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't made the time to manually update. I'm at 4.5.3 version. How do I find the previous updates?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I haven't made the time to manually update. I'm at 4.5.3 version. How do I find the previous updates?


If you go to Your Account and sign in to "Manage Your Content and Devices", you'll see at the right a Help link.

The page it takes you to has a sort of chart -- under Help, in the grey, on the left side is "Amazon Devices".

Highlight that by hovering the mouse and select "See all Devices and Apps". You'll see images of YOUR devices.

Click the one you want help with and you'll get a dedicated help page.

Scroll Down to 'learn more' for a link to software updates.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My kindlefire HDx just updated on its own to 4.5.5. Can't see a difference yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, mine did this afternoon. Apparently it's 'general improvements and performance enhancements.'


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh.. 4th generation.  Mine is 3rd.


----------

